# indian pass



## vincem (Jan 12, 2009)

i'll be going over to indian pass the last weekend of this month. i booked a cabin at indian pass campground. a couple of quick questions........how is the fishing over there? should i charter a fishing trip or bring my boat? i have a 15' center console. Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Lots of tarpon, lots of sharks, lots of catfish, lots of menhaden. If you turn inshore from the launch, be careful running. There are a lot of oyster beds that can sneak up on you. Also, because the launch is right at the pass, it can be tricky to load in 30 mph crosswind. Ask me how i know! 

Have fun, its a great place to fish.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Went awhile back what a wonderful place! Best #$%e oysters ever. We booked an inshore trip as it was not poon season. Glad I did too like time flies said oyster bars everywhere and on you fast! Have a great time we did.


----------

